# Best tenderloin grill recipe



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Looking for something new to try with the whole tenderloin. Shoot me your best ideas please!!!!!


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

Easy to make favorite of mine….. butterfly it into somewhat thick slices, add a generous amount of Montreal Steak seasoning , slide a hunk of pepperjack cheese in the middle, and wrap with bacon. Toss on a HOT grill (450-500) for a couple of minutes, flip, couple more minutes to sear, then turn down to 325 and cook ‘til preferred finish…. Which for me ain’t much longer.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

usedtobeayooper said:


> Easy to make favorite of mine….. butterfly it into somewhat thick slices, add a generous amount of Montreal Steak seasoning , slide a hunk of pepperjack cheese in the middle, and wrap with bacon. Toss on a HOT grill (450-500) for a couple of minutes, flip, couple more minutes to sear, then turn down to 325 and cook ‘til preferred finish…. Which for me ain’t much longer.


you got my attention!!!
Usually it comes from the processor butterflied already but they didn’t this deer. I’m assuming be cause it was brought in right before the firearms opener and they got busy fast. 

we’re gonna give this a try this weekend


----------



## uofmball1 (Oct 31, 2005)

salt + pepper + hot heat for a couple minutes per side. If you can do it on a campfire that is best


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

One additional note, if you're picky about the crisp-ness of your bacon, I sometimes start by frying it awhile (still soggy, but part cooked) then letting it cool before wrapping it. That way it's half way cooked and crisp's up faster without leaving the venison on the grill too long..... overcooked venison should be a crime.


----------



## tincanary (Jul 23, 2018)

While I've never done it, a friend of mine does a whole tenderloin on a rotisserie over hardwood every year for Independence Day. It's out of this world good.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

tincanary said:


> While I've never done it, a friend of mine does a whole tenderloin on a rotisserie over hardwood every year for Independence Day. It's out of this world good.


Exactly......Coat Montreal Steak seasoning generously on whole tenderloin . Place on searing grill for about 3 minutes each side and rest. Carve slices to serve , similer to a prime rib !


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser (Dec 27, 2018)

Backstraps cut into 1.5" thick medallions seasoned with Mccormacks smokehouse maple seasoning wrapped in bacon over hardwood coals . 4 minutes per side . They will be medium rare. Simple and easy. Makes a great meal while camping.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

I like thin sliced rolled in flour with garlic salt and pan fried. For grilling I cut 1 inch thick like a steak. Then I marinate 24 or even 48 hours in the fridge with wish bone Italian dressing, then grill to medium, medium rare on the grill.

A better way is similar to the above 1 inch thick but then cut in 2 inch squares. The main thing is uniform size for even cooking. After cutting marinade in the same dressing along with onions, tomatoes, and green peppers. Use a skewer with the venison and the vegetables again cook to medium or medium rare but add you favorite barbeque sauce.

Unfortunately the marinade will change the flavor but add the needed moisture to allow grilling without drying out the meat. Unless you overcook it or on high heat/flame.


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

Salt, pepper and garlic over the coals. Medium rare on the large end and medium on the small end.


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

Hunters Edge said:


> I like thin sliced rolled in flour with garlic salt and pan fried.


My Ma used to do this all the time when I was growing up and I absolutely loved it... she used a lot of other cuts as well, but of course the backstrap and tenderloin where the best.... I actually kind of forgot about it. Might fry some up this weekend. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

usedtobeayooper said:


> My Ma used to do this all the time when I was growing up and I absolutely loved it... she used a lot of other cuts as well, but of course the backstrap and tenderloin where the best.... I actually kind of forgot about it. Might fry some up this weekend. Thanks for the reminder!


Just another reminder being 1/4 to 3/8 inch thick, it does not take long to cook, or very easy to over cook it. Another option instead of oil, use lard or bacon grease seems to add additional flavor, bon appetit.


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

Hunters Edge said:


> Just another reminder being 1/4 to 3/8 inch thick, it does not take long to cook, or very easy to over cook it. Another option instead of oil, use lard or bacon grease seems to add additional flavor, bon appetit.


If I remember right, she used even thinner.... 1/8" to (maybe) 1/4"... and you're right... in the pan, sizzle, flip, sizzle, remove. Very quick. I also suspect she used bacon grease (since there was always a jar of it by the stove for cooking) and/or butter... possibly shortening or lard... but I know it wouldn't have been oil or any of that "can't believe it's not butter" crap.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

usedtobeayooper said:


> If I remember right, she used even thinner.... 1/8" to (maybe) 1/4"... and you're right... in the pan, sizzle, flip, sizzle, remove. Very quick. I also suspect she used bacon grease (since there was always a jar of it by the stove for cooking) and/or butter... possibly shortening or lard... but I know it wouldn't have been oil or any of that "can't believe it's not butter" crap.


1/4 inch preferred but cutting meat not frozen some times it reaches 3/8 even trying for 1/4 inch. Either that I suck at cutting then again when I ask butchers to cut complete loins they to must have the same difficulty making uniform cuts. Let's us know how you like it and if it brought back favorable memories of your youth.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

The wife decided she wanted to use it for one of her old family Italian breaded steak recipe... hard to argue with an Italian... I never win ..photos to follow tomorrow


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

The important question is..... was it delicious? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

usedtobeayooper said:


> The important question is..... was it delicious?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


won’t know till tomorrow brother ... I’ll let ya know!!


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Absolutely delicious!!


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

bmoffit said:


> View attachment 480845
> 
> 
> Absolutely delicious!!


Hope you made enough for all of us! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

bmoffit said:


> View attachment 480845
> 
> 
> Absolutely delicious!!


I like pounding out smaller pieces very thin, around 1/8" thick or smaller. Bone-in round steaks are great for this because all the smaller individual muscle pieces, but you can cut up tenderloin or any other cut just the same. Breading is flour with a lot of garlic and cornflakes crumbs mixed in. Throw it in the deep fryer for 3-4 minutes and its done. Stack a couple of the small pieces on a sandwich with pieces of pepper jack cheese in between while its still hot.


----------

